# der HaDi hat Geburtstag



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juni 2010)

Hallo Harald,
ich wünsche dir zu deinen Geburtstag alles gute :sm20:.

gruß helmut


----------



## Gerhard K (8 Juni 2010)

Von mir auch alle Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm24:


----------



## Homer79 (8 Juni 2010)

...auch von mir alles alles gute...!!!!!!
:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Juni 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Sogar das Wetter ist heute in Feierlaune ;-)


----------



## SPSKILLER (8 Juni 2010)

Hi,

beste Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald :sm20:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Juni 2010)

:sm20:



Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag Harald

:sm24:


----------



## RGerlach (8 Juni 2010)

Hallo HaDi,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag und eine Schöne Feier :sm24:.

:sm20::sm20::sm20:

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Cerberus (8 Juni 2010)

Von mir auch Alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Juni 2010)

Hallo Harald,

auch von mir die besten Wünsche
:sm20: und *Alles Gute* ...


----------



## Kai (8 Juni 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## maweri (8 Juni 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute
Markus


----------



## marlob (8 Juni 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Jens_Ohm (8 Juni 2010)

zu deinem Ehrentage alles Gute und Liebe 

vom Jens

:sm20:


----------



## crash (8 Juni 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! :sm20:


----------



## MW (8 Juni 2010)




----------



## HaDi (9 Juni 2010)

Ich danke euch. 

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Jan (9 Juni 2010)

Wenn auch etwas spät.

Alles Gute nachträglich.

:sm24:


----------

